# Biting and Quill Problems



## paige.alison (Aug 30, 2016)

OK so I got my one year old hedgie from a breeder a little over a month ago. He seems to be warming up to me quite a bit already but...
He's a biter.

I honestly wasn't expecting a biter. I really didn't realize that my hedgehog might bite a lot, (though I knew it was possible) but he does... almost every day.

I have heard that you can make loud noises and blow in their face. I have tried each about two times, but I don't really like doing that. I feel like it just stresses him out even more.

I think that Reggie has had a hard past, though. He had already been bought and taken back (possibly because of his biting or his shyness). A few days ago, I found that a few of his quills looked like they had been clipped. He has about ten quills that I have found that range from slightly shorter than the others to very close to the skin. Is this normal, or has he been abused?

I really love my Reggie baby no matter what but I'd really like to stop this biting and I would also like to know what is wrong with his quills.

Thanks😃

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Under the sub forum personality and behavior there is a sticky with great info about biting. I can't make it clicky, but look it up.


----------



## paige.alison (Aug 30, 2016)

Thank you I will definitely check it out

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------

